# (b12) what size wheels fit?



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, so i've been thinking about wheels/tires for my sport coupe, and i'm wondering what's the largest wheel/tire combo that will fit? i'm not trying to make the thing "roll on 22's", but i really like the 15"x6.5" enkei j10's. with 195/50/15 tires, will this fit?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

i think that is too big with stock suspension. i was needing tires and put on a set of 185/70/14'' and it barley fits on my b12 with stock b13 struts and springs. only reason i used them is cuz they were on my friends wrecked car and it was going to scrap. 
*sigh* i'm still holding out for the 15" SE wheels.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

hmm, were they too wide? which way did they not fit?

heres the difference between those tires:

185/70-14: 
sidewall-5.1" 
radius-12.1" 
diameter-24.2" 
circumference-76.0" 

195/50/15: 
3.8" 
11.3" 
22.7" 
71.2" 

the only difference is the 15's are .5 inches wider.

what size are the stock wheels? i mean, if diameter clearance is the issue, there isn't an issue with the low pro 15 inch tires. they're smaller than the 14's in diameter by quite a bit.

sorry, i don't mean to argue. i'd just like to find nice tires and rims for the car . i want to make it presentable, until i actually start doing the "go" modifications, and discount tire directs prices are pretty good, compared to shops and tire rack.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

As for how wide will fit, that involves the offset of the wheel. You can put a 225/45 15 if you could find one but there not all that easy to find. YOu just need to make sure you have the offset to keep the tire off the strut. Please stay away from large spacers They will kill the bearings.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

awesome, thanks.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

I have been running 195 50 R15's on my 89 B12 for over a year, no fitting issues at all. The only thing you will want to make sure of is the offset of the rims, if they are offset too far in the tires will rub the struts in the rear. I used 15X6 saturn alloy's, I had to take a rat tale file to the inside lip of the center hole to make them fit my hubs, but that was it.


----------



## NISCAL (Dec 13, 2007)

so whats the best wheel offset if i want to have 15" ? thanks!


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

haha, yeah, that's what i was wondering.


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

the 195 50 is about the max u can go with this car depending on the offset as said above... you can also bang ur strut with a hammer or cut some of the metal, (not reconmended for safety reasons)... this will give you more clearence but you would need to get coil overs ASAP. Best bet is to stay between 14'' 15'' rims, 16'' rims on my car have been an complete pain and now I'm down several hundred dollars wasted on my project, I'm about to sell all 4 of my rims that have 195 50 with all tires on them hopefully i can gain back some of my money and invest into some 14'' or 15''... Remember this car is very picky with wheels so let me give you a heads up on my experience..

Avoid used tire places at all cost, if you must go to used tire places, make sure you understand the difference between quality and crap... Take note that these guys get most of there tires for 5 dollars a peice at junk yards. Watch out they will attempt to sell you dry rotted, broken cord, mismatched, and all around crappy tires. Do not be in a hurry, inspect all tires before, and after they are placed on, make sure they are balanced, watch the whole process, and if you have big rims, make sure the nut has enough bite for you to drive safely. If you plan to keep old tires off your rims, make sure you stress it to them, and do not leave until you get them back.

The story behind that advice is this... The days after I got my used 16'' rims from a friend, I went to place some tires on them, 2 had tires already on them I could use, the other 2 were for somebody else. The 2 tires that werent mine were 400 dollar a peice performance tires that were hardly used. Anyways I went to the shop, got my tires on my rims, and drove off... half way down the road, I forgot the other tires... So I pulled a U turn and sped back. I went to them, and these FRIGGEN hood rats told me they already took them to the dump. I tried to be polite, and stressed that those were 400 dollar tires hardly used, and that I highly doubt they took those to the dump, while there was a big pile of junk tires right beside us... They kept on assisting that they were at the dump. (when i was gone for only 2 mins.) So I call the owners brother up and told him the situation... He started to raise his voice to them, and told them to cough up some money of give him the tires... they ended up throwing the tires at us after a little convencing... 

My 2nd experience at a used tire shop was just 2 days ago. My friend took me to a shop that apprently gave him a deal on a set of almost new tires, I checked the tires out and they were in great condition. I told them what size I needed and behold they had a set, They showed me in there dim shop, I checked them out and they looked pretty good. They were a bit dirty but that was it. Once on, I was late to work because the guy wanted to wait about an hour before putting my set on. I quickly looked over them and decided they are Okay. My eyes arent the greatest, so I didn't see how horrible they were at my glances. My friend and I left, down they road the noticed weird sounds from my back wheels when I turned, We pulled over and checked. one of my tires had a broken cord bulging out ready to pop aswell as a slit. They were also pretty dryrotted and you could tell where they tried to polish them up. When then noticed that the people hardly tightend my lug nuts... so My wheels were about to roll off... What we realized was they could not get my back wheels on without the spacers I used to have on my front tires. And so you could only screw the nuts on so far...


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

i think i'll just stick with 14's... better fits my budget and less of a headache.


----------



## NISCAL (Dec 13, 2007)

how about 195/60?
somebody tried the 60 series already?


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

too big. you can go with 15" rims, but you need as small of a tire as possible. i've decided to go with 14" wheels with 185/60/14's.


----------



## NISCAL (Dec 13, 2007)

thought so.
safe size for 15" i think is 195/50 or maybe 195/55


----------

